# safari in kenya



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

recently got back from safari so i thought i'd show some pics-all comments welcome.

i only had my dslr for around a month before i went so i was still getting used to it,but i don't think i did too bad for a beginner-though some of you may disagree.

but if anyone is debating on whether to go or not,then my advice is to do it-it was a truly amazing experience and i do hope to repeat it someday.










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































and if anyone is intrested it was a canon 350d using mainly a 90-300 and a 18-55 when required-both with UV filters


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

some lovely pics especially like the rhino ones, looks like you had a good time.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovin the pics of the lions with blood over their mouths.......looked like a fab holiday


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks guys.

it was a amazing time and the animals were great-most wern't at all phased by the land rover which was great-the rhino's made a cool pic,but there is something about them-not just in pic but to the naked eye that just doesn't look real-they look like models 

and the lions with the kill,i felt amazingly priviledged to have caught that,it was a lioness and several fairly grown cubs,the mother had made the kill then was letting the cubs 'practise kill' on it....the lioness behind the reeds(2nd and 3rd pics)is the mother who made the kill-thats where she chilled while the younger ones played with the kill-it was truly something else

also 2nd pic up was again the same lioness,there she was sat in the shade of our landrover-and was taken with the 18-55,not the zoom,i was no more the 4 feet from her.....i was leaning out of the window taking the shot when i thought "i bet she can cover that 4 feet before i could pull my head back inside" lol.....but as stated above they couldn't have cared less about the vehicals :thumb:

i really could ramble for hours


----------



## AmoB (Aug 4, 2009)

Really great pictures! My family are from Kenya and have been on safari quite a few times - never get bored of it. Was this in the Masai Mara?


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

the lion kill was yes....but the safari was a bit of a tour,we had 2 days in amboseli to start,then 2 days in lake navasha and then 2 days in masi mara-with 4 nights in mombassa to boot.

definatly want to do it again-maybe india to see some tigers


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I did a Safari in Kenya about 6 years ago and it really was awesome :thumb:

We did 5 day safari in Tasvo East & West and the lodges you stay at are out of this world.

Salt Lick Lodge (Stilted Lodge)

Ambolseli Lodge

We (6 of us) got upgraded to at the Amboseli Lodge to the Presidential Villa as they had double booked. We got a hottub on a balcony over looking Mt Kilimanjaro :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

sweet pics matt looked like you had a good time i did not even no you had gone lol :thumb:


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

wow they are amazing pictures, top work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

that looks awesome. i Definitely want to do something like this soon, whilst i still can!

how much are you talking to do a trip like this? i wouldn't have a clue where to start!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful Pics, this is something I hope to do one day too


----------

